# Birth year watches



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

I've seen a nice Seiko automatic on birthyearwatches.com and am seriously thinking of buying it, before I do I just want to check if anyone's ever dealt with this website before? I see they sponsor a section on here so am guessing they are ok, just wanted to check with other members first!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Scottwatches is a great trusted member on the forum I would 100% vouch for him go for it you won't be disappointed buddy


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks Iceblue, so Scottwatches runs birthyearwatches.com? Sorry for being slow just want to double check! :laugh:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Bought it! :laugh:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

graham1981 said:


> Bought it! :laugh:


 Good for you :thumbsup: sorry I should correct myself @scottswatches


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes I will second that great lad to deal with, I was lucky enough to get a vintage Omega as a BY off him and it really was first rate. I would have kept it, but Bond reminded me that you have to be a sentimental kind to understand birthyear watches. So I sold mine after 2 months. Back to the point though yes scott is a super chappy selling top notch watches if my old omega geneve is owt to go on. :yes:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Ah you guys!

I'm feeling the love

Thanks Graham. I will get it out to you this weekend


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Many thanks scottswatches :thumbsup: now the impatient waiting starts again :watch: haha


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Bought a watch from him for my daughter - perfect. Now just waiting for a slightly older vintage for myself to turn up


----------

